# Fundraising Question



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey everybody, 

I have a question. 

We are trying to build an emergency fund for our SAR Dogs in case something happens and since rescue groups do fundraising to pay for medical bills I wanted to know how it works. Obviously you have to be 501 C for that. 

Do you have a general fund or do you rather raise money for the dogs individually?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Mrs. K, I think that coming up with ways to raise money before an emergency hits is the best option, so rather than focusing on individual dogs as the need arises, I would keep doing fundraisers throughout the year to build up the treasury. If something happens and the group needs to raise funds quickly you can always have an impromptu fundraiser specifically for that dog or purpose.

If you're looking for ideas, the White Shepherds Genetic Project has a few fundraisers going on right now, one is selling wine. The wine bottle labels have White Shepherds on them. I think the organization receives approx. 7.00 for each bottle that's sold. (what they receive depends on which items people order) I thought this was a pretty interesting idea.

I'm not sure if I can post a link to the site because it might look like an attempt to solicit donations but I'm sending it to you in a PM so you can see how it works. I know there are all sorts of companies that do this type of thing, selling a wide variety of products, so it might be something you can add to your fundraising efforts along with things you do locally. 

Good luck, I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for the link. It is a very interesting project and I will most definitely present the idea to the team. 

Yes, I think it is important to have an emergency fund in place for the dogs. So much training and money goes into the dogs already why not having funds ready for the dogs if the need arises? 

Rescues do it, Police K9's do it, pet owners do it... why not SAR Teams too?


----------

